# Bow hunting after gun and late season



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

So who is still bow hunting till the end? I will be out till the end.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saw eight deer on my two hour sit this morning. Saved a couple of small pockets so the gun hunters would help me out.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Same here...looks like I'm in it for the long haul...bought two tags that are both unfilled...I'm in no hurry...just enjoyin myself even though the # of deer I've seen this year to previous years is considerably down...guess you can say I'm just counting my blessings and enjoying what God has created....


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Toad you hit the nail on the head! I have one tag remaining, and I'm being VERY selective, but more importantly is the escape bow hunting provides from the rest of the world!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Two words... CORN and COLD


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I will be back at it Thursday through next weds. I am just lucky to be able to get out a lot with my work schedule and a understanding wife. One farm has a big bruiser but gets some pressure . The other place is a wood lot between houses and a park. That doesn't get hunted at all . You can only bow hunt there houses to close for guns.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll still be out! Didn't fill my buck tag until January 18th last year.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

SNOW SNOW and more SNOW!!! did I say we need SNOW???
they'll become slaves to their stomachs...so hunt over food....that's what I'm going to do..
I have 2 tags burning a hole in my pocket!! my now I have 2 maybe 3 down by now....not this year!!!
its been a tough season for me......


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I enjoy late season bow hunting.got 2 tags to fill.cold weather n food n see my biggest bucks usually after gun season


----------



## Jim Goon (Feb 23, 2016)

Come on cold and snow!


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I usually hunt until the very last day. This season, I was all tagged out by November 14th. I thought it was a blessing at first but now I miss the daily grind of thinking about their next move. I have gone out twice in the last week to just sit in the stand but for some reason 15 degrees is a lot colder when you have no tag in your pocket!!

Good luck guys!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Riverduck11 said:


> I usually hunt until the very last day. This season, I was all tagged out by November 14th. I thought it was a blessing at first but now I miss the daily grind of thinking about their next move. I have gone out twice in the last week to just sit in the stand but for some reason 15 degrees is a lot colder when you have no tag in your pocket!!
> 
> Good luck guys!


Haha I feel the same way!! Went out one cold cold day over a cut corn field just to watch the deer pile into it. I lasted about an hour and a half! Then said well, I'm good lol!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I was out today 7.00 - 11.00 am, saw 7 does and 1 small buck and he was chasing one of the does. All the deer I saw were moving slow and had there nose up in the air and were nervous, I had 1 mature doe close enough but one of her twins was between us. Had a good time just being out in the woods


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Headed back out after Christmas.....need one more land owner tag filled, trying to get a friend his second too with the bow.....thin picken's on my place anymore
maybe muzzle loader season? ?


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thinking about going out this week since I'm laid off from work. Anyone else going?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

laid-off too! gonna try to catch a few more walleye off the boat tomorrow and Tuesday, then I still got two tags to fill. saving one for black powder, would like one more good doe to round out the freezer. I'll be out later in the week. last two times out I only saw small yearlings.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

So many deer pics on 2 different cams 2 different spots. 7pm /530am. Nothing but birds and squirrels during the day.. is it the time of year or my bad "spot"


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Went yesterday saw 11 does all were a cautious moving through the woods and didn't get a shot , I was hoping to fill my tag with the bow but might have to wait for ML season, my buddy saw 8 does and a buck but none were close enough for a shot, we hunted 700 -1100


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

93stratosfishnski said:


> So many deer pics on 2 different cams 2 different spots. 7pm /530am. Nothing but birds and squirrels during the day.. is it the time of year or my bad "spot"


Im having the same deal all night pics and seen very few during shooting hours. I hunt in Ottawa county and it seems there are far less deer than in the past maybe just the wrong place at the wrong time. I did get a nice doe with my truck on the way to the woods yesterday so at least I have meat for the freezer


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Matt63 said:


> Im having the same deal all night pics and seen very few during shooting hours. I hunt in Ottawa county and it seems there are far less deer than in the past maybe just the wrong place at the wrong time. I did get a nice doe with my truck on the way to the woods yesterday so at least I have meat for the freezer


Wait till it gets blue cold and those does will be working through 10-12 am. I don't hunt this time of year unless it's cold.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

jray said:


> Wait till it gets blue cold and those does will be working through 10-12 am. I don't hunt this time of year unless it's cold.


10- to 12am like night time?


----------

